# Got good Betta pics?



## PhilipPhish (Mar 6, 2011)

do you have really good betta pics?
I make manips!

Post pictures of your betta, give me a theme,colors, and some text and I'll make you a pretty betta manip!

I can make 4 at a time!
Thanks guys!
;-)
~philip and Sydnie
:whip:


----------



## OMGemily (Feb 28, 2012)

do you just edit them or do you recreate them?


----------



## JBosley (Jan 28, 2012)

Whoo! :-D I give you full control on mine. Any colors! Just something fun


----------



## PhilipPhish (Mar 6, 2011)

If you'd like, I can draw your betta. But by making a photomanip, I will be cutting the betta out of the posted picture, putting it on a background, and adding some design elements such as text and other pictures.


----------

